# Good stellplatz in Hemer



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

nice but small stellplatz in Hemer with water and EHU next to a museum. I'll post more later when I can use my laptop with a proper keyboard ......why did I bother posting this now? :roll:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Would this be the one on page 296 of the Board Atlas 2011 Board Atlas Web Link


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

that's the one. Thanks for posting the link but it looks like you have to register to get access(?)

for those without the bordatlas the GPS co-ord's are 51 degrees 22 minutes 47 seconds N and 7 degrees 46 minutes 13 seconds E

It's got EHU at 50c per KW, water at 1 euro for 5 mins. Takes 20 MH up to 10m with good hardstanding (our pitch was plumb level) not sure of tv reception as there are large trees all round. The toilet faclities seem to be via some kind of hoover type system but we didn't need to empty so not sure how that works. We only stayed one night while visiting relatives in Deilinghofen. The site is south of Dortmund and east of Dusseldorf (does everything begin with D in this area ......apart from Hemer)

It was only built last year for the garden festival which was held in the area so it's all in good order


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

that's the one. Thanks for posting the link but it looks like you have to register to get access(?)

for those without the bordatlas the GPS co-ord's are 51 degrees 22 minutes 47 seconds N and 7 degrees 46 minutes 13 seconds E

It's got EHU at 50c per KW, water at 1 euro for 5 mins. Takes 20 MH up to 10m with good hardstanding (our pitch was plumb level) not sure of tv reception as there are large trees all round. The toilet faclities seem to be via some kind of hoover type system but we didn't need to empty so not sure how that works. We only stayed one night while visiting relatives in Deilinghofen. The site is south of Dortmund and east of Dusseldorf (does everything begin with D in this area ......apart from Hemer)

It was only built last year for the garden festival which was held in the area so it's all in good order


----------

